# simon says



## bev (Mar 5, 2009)

Simon goes on 'stars in their eyes' - Matthew Kelly notices he's in a wheelchair.

He says "what happened"?

Simon says " I was in a car crash with my uncle, he died and i had my legs amputated" - but they saved my uncles legs and grafted them onto me, in 6 months time i will be able to walk again".

"Thats amazing" says Matthew. "Who are you going to be?".

Simon says "tonight Matthew, I'm going to be.......












(Wait for it)..












.........."simon & halfuncle"


Bev


----------



## Northerner (Mar 5, 2009)

Groan!!!!


----------



## ukjohn (Mar 5, 2009)

*Good one Bev, lol...I keep laughing everytime this joke goes through my mind*


----------



## Steff (Mar 5, 2009)

*lol great Bev *


----------



## Vanessa (Mar 6, 2009)

Just how I like to start the day - with a giggle


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 7, 2017)

Sometimes the daft ones are great


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 8, 2017)

Nice one, Bev


----------

